# Swift - Spring Bank Holiday



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Spring Bank Holiday

Just to let you know our offices will be closed for the Spring Bank Holiday from Thursday 21st May re-opening Monday 1st June 2009. 

Many Thanks
Andy


----------

